# My goat is never giving birth



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I feel like this mama has been showing all the signs that she's going into labor for over a month now, and yet, still nothing! It's making me pull my hair out haha. She has been yawning, pawing at the ground, grinding her teeth, breathing heavy, has had discharge, etc for a couple weeks now. The last time I could find her ligaments was at least a week ago (that is if I'm doing it right, which could possibly be No) so I think they are gone. She's basically doing everything but actually pushing these kids out! Anyone think she might possibly put an end to this madness soon? This girl is getting an award for most accurately following the Doe Code that's for sure!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are sure she is prego? Happy kidding, she will go when you give up on her.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Hahaha! I give up! I surrender!!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Wowers! Looks like she could pop any second!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I know, wahhhhh  she's looked like that for a week or more! She's making me C.R.A.Z.Y.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Have you thought about calling the vet? Does she seem to be in any pain? Good gracious it sure looks like any second she could "pop"!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

No she's totally acting like just a big fat version of herself. She hasn't been pushing, straining, etc. and I've felt the babies moving around, so I know they're still ok


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

She is super cute, cant wait to see her kids!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would expect that udder to fill more and tighten up when she gets close to kidding! She will separate herself from the herd as well. Good luck! Do you know what date she was bred? What color buck is she bred to/


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't know her due date. But I'm super excited for these kids because my buck is so handsome and I think they'll make gorgeous babies, this is daddy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is coming along nicely, she isn't quite there yet.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Omg wide load!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Babies yet?


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Nothing yet, she's still making me wait! She was going off on her own a lot last night, and she's visibly opening up back there, so hopefully soon!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is she Chessa? We want more udder photos!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Omg, I'm convinced I'm just going crazy! She STILL hasn't popped! I even had another goat give birth this weekend, a FF who was wayyyyy smaller than her (bag and belly!) and yet she still just waddles around, looking content in just being a blimp. I'm starting to worry she has a dozen babies in there, or just a few monsters, eek! I will get a new pic of her when I get home from work. Hey, who knows, maybe today will be the day?!?!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Here she is! In all her fat glory!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! She's HUGE! She looks close. :thumb:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG!! It just cracks me up when they get so huge and wide. I am guessing at least three and maybe four. This is my Tabatha 6 weeks before she finally had her quads.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Tabatha is such a pretty girl! And yes, I'm thinking 4. She cannot possibly be that big and only have 1 or 2, we know that for sure lol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Good gracious, wide load indeed! You could set a table on her back right now!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my, she is wider than she is long!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Luckily that table that can go on her back is big enough to rest my bottle of wine on because this girl is driving me to drink!! Hahaha


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Since we have the time for guessing...

I think she will give you three doelings that look just like her and they will arrive at 9:30am on December 10th!



P.S. Not trying to pick on her/you - does she always have those rings around her eyes? Sometimes it can indicate a copper or zinc deficiency! If it is copper it is typically faded fur, if it is zinc it is usually thinning fur. Mites can also cause it but you would see irritation and crustiness!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh goodness!! I don't think I've ever seen one so close looking for so long. I would start drinking too lol tell her she's taking this just a little far


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I like the 10th guess! But let's say 9:30pm hopefully because I will be at work in the morning time hahaha! And I've had all girls so far with the other two who gave birth, so let's see if she continues the trend. 

Her eyes have always looked that way to me, or I should say, I've never noticed anything about them. She did get her name because of her eyes though! Her name is Mogwai, which is the little cute gremlin in the movie Gremlins, because her little bug eyes always reminded me of a gremlin hahaha. She does have free choice minerals out there, should I worry? Or is there another way to tell if she is getting enough?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

As long as the faded circles around her eyes are not a recent development then I wouldn't worry too much! If they had slowly developed and were combined with very flaky dry skin, you might try zinc tablets for a little while to clear it up but if she has already looked that way then I'm sure it is just her coloration!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

She finally popped!! You had the 9:30am right! 2 boys and 1 girl. One of the boys is huge! But I have a question, (I'll start another thread too) does this look like her afterbirth? Or another baby stuck in there? I can't tell and don't know if I should assist?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Finally!!! I've only been present at a handful of births, but I'm guessing a 4th...I've never seen afterbirth present like a balloon before. I'm guessing it's a 4th sack. How long has it been since the last birth? How's she doing? What can you feel if you slip in just a couple of CLEAN & GLOVED fingers? Good luck!!! Other with more experience will have to guide you from here... New pics when you can...


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

The gorgeous tri color is the female. And she has the prettiest light greenish eyes! My buck did awesome this year!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I've seen afterbirth come out looking like bubbles, however, it's best to make sure. Scrub up, go in and feel. If there's something hard behind that bubble then there's another kid. If it's soft and squishy with what looks like floating tissue inside the bubble, then it's just part of the afterbirth.

Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok I went in and I think I feel a kid  what do I do? I can't really "do" anything with two fingers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to go in with your whole hand. You have to feel the position of the kid.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The kid needs to come out soon. I like to think about it this way: if a goat can push a whole kid through the canal, then she can fit a hand in there. If the kid is malpresented then you will need to push it back in a bit so you can get it positioned correctly. Pushing the kid back will also allow more room for your hand. Make sure your hand is cleaned and disinfected or use a sterile glove. Lubrication helps for a tight fit. If you're really not comfortable doing this yourself, then try to find someone nearby (goat mentor, vet) who is, and get them out there right away. You can't wait around if there's a stuck kid.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I got her out. Her head was laid backwards over her back. She wasn't alive


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats on the little ones, now you can relax. Sorry about the 4th one.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

The three you've got are just darling! Agree -- so sorry about the 4th. You did a good job.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

This forum is so wonderful for people like me who haven't been through these experiences yet. I know I can look to all the people on here for advice and guidance and it's so comforting. Thank you everyone! And yes, thankful for these 3. Makes 4 little girls and 2 boys this "batch" lol


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sorry you couldn't save the last kid, but fantastic job getting her out! Your action saved the mama. And congratulations on the three healthy kids! Your doe should have a round of antibiotics since you had to go in. My doe got a week of penicillin after I had to assist a malpresentation.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 9, 2014)

I gave her a shot of penicillin already, and I'll continue it for the next week. Poor thing is exhausted, and giving me dirty looks for sticking my hand up in her and causing her pain. Hopefully she'll forgive me! I gave her a bowl of Trix (yes the cereal! Haha, she Loves treats like that!) so let's hope that makes up for some of it!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Beautiful markings, congrats! Sorry you lost the one doe, 4 would have been hard on her to nurse too, so these littles will probably be a bit stronger with out the other...


----------

